# Pole barns



## michaelj (Jan 28, 2010)

Is there a standard for construction of a pole barn? I seem to remember a pubucation but i cant find it now, thanks for any help


----------



## barlovian (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: Pole barns

Is this what you were looking for?

http://bse.wisc.edu/bohnhoff/Publicatio ... P486_1.pdf

http://bse.wisc.edu/bohnhoff/Publicatio ... ed/558.pdf


----------



## fatboy (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: Pole barns

welcome to the forum michaelj..... (jordan?     )


----------



## RickAstoria (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: Pole barnsNot quite what he is looking for. I think he wants some form of standard for these types of buildingsole Barn Pic.jpg[/attachment:2bqczj8s]A standards for this type of building. The ones given are close in some aspects. I would naturally assume the poles should be treated similar to Post & Beam construction on Timber Pile foundation. The Pole is both in many cases. In others cases where it is shallow - hmmm... it could be like a timber pier foundations. These are almost always technically a deep foundation because it exceeds 5-ft. below finish grade in most cases.

View attachment 60


View attachment 60


/monthly_2010_05/572953b5235ea_PoleBarnPic.jpg.2e1c79188b0c11f139753cb31a699b9f.jpg


----------



## Plans Approver (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: Pole barns

Pole barns are now called post-frame construction (i know i'm impressed!). APA has a manual for download at http://www.apawood.org/level_b.cfm?content=app_com_postfrm or try nfba.org. Go to AWPA for preservative info. Do a search for post-frame construction will probably come up with a gabillion hits.


----------



## D a v e W (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Pole barns

How about this   :idea:   

http://www.co.weld.co.us/redesign/Plann ... ntial.html

On right is a pdf for Pole Building (design Documents)


----------



## RickAstoria (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Pole barns



			
				D a v e W said:
			
		

> How about this   :idea:    http://www.co.weld.co.us/redesign/Plann ... ntial.html
> 
> On right is a pdf for Pole Building (design Documents)


Traditionally

Poles are round and Posts are square/rectangular.

Pole buildings and Post & Beam are similar but also a little different. But we can break the building into two categories - super structure and foundation.

Pole Building - superstructure would be very similar to post & beam.

Pole Building - Foundation is timber and traditionally is part of the same pole that makes up the poles in the house. The portion of the poles from bottom of wall to bottom of pad footing should be treated like the pier foundation as far as load and would need to be treated from a short distance above grade all the way down to bottom. In a deeper system with a pile would be a pole to a pad that also serves as a cap to the timber piles below grade otherwise, it would be uniform treated pole of the length and be inversely layed so the point of the timber is going down into the ground or simply get a pole long enough and lay in the pole as you normally would but just deeper. Like 30-40 ft. deep, with a log that is 75 ft. to 80ft. You got a big hefty tree for building walls and a stout concrete pad that is probably 5' diameter by 4' thick. That with strategic bracing on less deep but solid stable footing could make a nice stable pole building.

Similar methods of construction exists for square/rectangular posts but they tend not to be available in size diameters that a Pole can be (which can be essentially a delimbed and de-barked and mildly rounded tree.)

I say Post when the members are square/rectangular and Pole when I talk about round logs. There is also different means of fastening for round poles is to square posts. It is a category of heavy timber / mill construction framing.

I like to be more specific for sake of differentiation and knowing what we are actually dealing with.

Are we dealing with Mill construction, Half-mill construction, Post & Beam, Pole-framing, ect. Makes a good point. We should be quite familiar with framing systems and the different types.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Pole barns

MichealJ,

Welcome to the fourm.

Your profile doesn't provide your occupation; or where you are (State or municipality).  Are you going to build a pole barn?

You can get a professional company to provide you with plans that will meet your local/State requirements; like this one;

http://www.nationalbarn.com/building-materials.html

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Pole barns

Yes Welcome! Your profile helps us know you better!


----------

